# Septic tank planning permission



## Scobey (4 Oct 2013)

We bought a house with septic tank in the back garden. we had issues with the tank not working correctly and flooding the garden on a regular basis. After discussions with the neighbours we discovered that the house when built had a septic tank in an adjoining field. We agreed a price for the land and had the sewage redirected to this older tank.

Now here's the rub - we had a council engineer inspect the house about the possibility of joining the RAS scheme. His report stated (aparently, cos I still haven't seen it) that the septic tank did not comply with the planning.

My bad - but it didn't dawn on me that we would need planning for a tank that had been in existence for over 10 years.

Can someone please explain to me what it is that i would have to do to rectify the issue. Its obviously in my best interests to have everything above board and am willing to do whatever is required to ensure we are compliant (without flooding the garden with sewage every few months)

thanks in advance


----------



## Floorplan (4 Oct 2013)

Scobey said:


> Can someone please explain to me what it is that i would have to do to rectify the issue. Its obviously in my best interests to have everything above board and am willing to do whatever is required to ensure we are compliant (without flooding the garden with sewage every few months)
> 
> thanks in advance


It is not entirely clear to me what was already given permission (the septic tank in the field or in the garden). If the septic tank was originally mis-located - it would technically affect the planning of the house.

I think the best solution is to go for a full new permission for a new waste water treatment system (and let sleeping dogs lie as regards the house if such exist). What is important is to carry out a site suitability assessment - to see what will be needed to provide a system that works. It is important in order because rules around waste water treatment are being tightened up and at some point it is quite likely that whatever system you put in will be inspected.

www.floorplan.ie


----------



## Leo (4 Oct 2013)

Get the planning details and establish what they approved. It's likely the newer, no longer user tank was covered under the permission. If so, have that assessed to see what works will be required to get it functioning correctly.


----------

